# WAGO 750-843 und 880 Modbus



## mfreye (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich komme einfach nicht weiter oder besser gesagt finde nicht einmal einen richtigen Ansatz.

Ich wollte die beiden SPS über Netzwerkvariablen verbinden, leider geht das nicht, da die 843 dieses nicht unterstützt.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass ich das gane über MODBUS machen kann. Die LIB Mobb_l05.lib habe ich ein gebunden.

Aber jetzt finde ich nicht mal einen Ansatz wie es beiter geht.

Die SPS habe feste IP Adressen.

Hat jeamnd evtl. ein Beispielprogramm oder einen Link.

Die Anleitung von WAGO verstehe ich nicht wirklich.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (9 Juni 2015)

Was möchtest du denn genauer machen ? Lesen, schreiben, Digital, Analog...


----------



## mfreye (9 Juni 2015)

Das Programm soll in der 880 laufen. Ich möchte also nur die Zustände der Karten lesen bzw. schreiben können. Im Prinzip, als wären die Karten direkt an der 880.


----------



## fraggle-m (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

das kannst Du relativ einfach mit dem Modbus Konfigurator machen.


----------



## mfreye (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

habe das ganze mal gemacht und habe dann den Codes im Anhang. Nur wie soll ich jetzt weiter machen. Hätte ich noch etwas anderes machen müssen oder wo
binde ich den Code ein?


----------



## fraggle-m (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Du mußt im Modbuskonfigurator bei den Ein- und Ausgängen welche Du haben möchtest noch angeben ob Du lesen oder schreiben möchtest und danach erst den Code generieren.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mfreye (13 Juni 2015)

Danke, das wars. Läuft jetzt supi.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## mfreye (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema noch einmal hoch holen.

Ich habe an der Config zwei weitere 8DO 530 gehängt. Also dachte ich alles wie beim letzten mal und gut ist, aber nichts.

Ich habe die alte Config erweitert und alles neu erzeugt (netzwerk, Code generiert,...), ohne Erfolg.

Also dachte ich mir, ich mache das ganze von vorne. Codesys mit -remote staten und alles noch einmal neue machen. Aber selbst das scheiter jetzt 

Wenn ich Codesys starte: 

"C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\CoDeSys V2.3\Codesys.exe" -remote

dann öffnet sich ganz normal das letzte Projekt.

Was mache da falsch?
 Ach ich habe auch unter Optionen den Haken für Projekt laden heraus genommen. Dann wird nur Codesys geöffnet, aber es startet nicht gleich die Hardware auswahl, was ja bei -remote passieren sollte.

Danke!


----------



## mfreye (11 Oktober 2015)

Was mir noch auf gefallen die Eingänge scheinen zu gehen?!


----------



## KLM (11 Oktober 2015)

Du hast als Slave einen Controller, der sicherlich mit einer Applikation läuft oder das früher einmal gemacht hat. Damit wird die Werkseinstellung, Schreibrechte auf Ausgänge vom Feldbus zur Steuerung selbst übergeben. D.h., du kannst zwar alles lesen, aber nicht schreiben.
In der Steuerungskonfiguration (841) kannst Du unter Hardwarekonfiguration auf die Registerkarte PA-Zuweisung wechseln und dort für jedes Ausgangsmodul definieren, wer die Schreibrechte hat.


----------



## KLM (11 Oktober 2015)

Sehe gerade, dass das beim 843 noch garnit geht. Selbe Ursache, anderer Lösungsansatz: Schreib mit dem MB Master Konfigurator auf Merker (PFC-Variablen) und mach dann in der Applikation vom 843 ein Mapping von den Merkern auf die Ausgänge.


----------

